# media city - transport and accommodation



## k33f (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi

I am considering an offer to move to dubai. I was hoping to avoid getting a car. The job is based in media city. Where is best to live (2 bed villa) for easy transport links (bus or metro) to dubai media city? 

What are the costs of mobile tariffs for international calls/texts/unlimited 3g etc?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're looking for villas close to Media City, you could try Media City itself; I think there are villas in that area.
Other alternatives would be the Emirates Hills area (Springs) and Al Barsha. You will need to check bus routes though as you can't walk to the metro station from either of these areas.
If you're looking for apartments, TECOM is close to Media City as well as the Metro Station.

As for mobile tariffs, check the Du or Etisalat websites for informatoin on the different packages available.


----------



## k33f (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks pamela. Will look into media city villa. We have a young 9 month old so would prefer villa rather than appt. 

I have heard rumours that you cant use Skype or whatsapp as it is blocked over there. . Is that true? Does that apply to just mobile phone or have they also blocked pc to pc skype etc? How do people do video calls back home?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Whatsapp works just fine. 

Skype works as long as you already have an account set up on your pc before you move here.


----------



## k33f (Jul 22, 2014)

Ahh ok. So due to downloading software etc then. I spoke to Etisalat who said they dont support it.. but will their broadband connection work for Skype on pc and whatsapp on phone then if already installed and setup on both devices before we come over? Appreciate all your advice pamela.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Neither of the operators currently support Skype because that would eat into their business. I think it is still unclear whether Skype is actually banned in Dubai but I've found that many people who move here pre-load the software and face no issues whatsoever.

Good luck with your move and happy to help


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I needed to reinstall Skype on OH's laptop yesterday which required downloading directly from the Skype website - absolutely no problems in getting the software - however we are on DU and I understand that Etisalat are often a little more aggressive in their restrictions.

As for usage, no problem with pc-pc calling, both audio and video work well enough as long as you have a sufficiently fat broadband connection. The problems come into play when trying to make a pc-landline call, that's where the blocks are.

Neither of the ISPs here actively 'support' any other software than their own, but you won't need anything from them other than someone to scream at when your internet connection dies for no good reason.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I think Skype is only blocked when you're using 3G because the network operators of course want you to spend regular minutes on calling people...

However, when you're on Wifi it works fine. I haven't heard of people not being able to download it when being here.. Otherwise just install a VPN and you can do whatever you like.


----------



## k33f (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. Really helpful. I think we would be happy and fine with pc to pc which we would use for Skype etc via broadband. 

So here is a question... what about uk tv? (Ie bbc and itv) Can u get this via du tv+ ? Or is it only iplayer etc via internet and is that even possible? 
Omg when u think of relocating there are so many questions!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think you'll get BBC and/or ITV out here (other than a couple of the BBC International channels), certainly not BBC1/2/3/4 through the cable services provided by DU or ETISALAT

There are of course 'many' ways to get such 'overseas geographically restricted' channels through the interwebs - but we can't mention them here, other than to say it's through a not 2, not 4 (but inbetween) letter acronym (if you get my drift).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> I don't think you'll get BBC and/or ITV out here (other than a couple of the BBC International channels), certainly not BBC1/2/3/4 through the cable services provided by DU or ETISALAT There are of course 'many' ways to get such 'overseas geographically restricted' channels through the interwebs - but we can't mention them here, other than to say it's through a not 2, not 4 (but inbetween) letter acronym (if you get my drift).


Filmon has a vast array of channels and is not 'naughty'


----------

